# The Scott CR1 package. I'm more interested in the bonus items!



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

for 3000$ i'd like to buy the rider instead please. Wow and who is andrea tafi!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Now I know why I prefer italian frames


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Man, short skirts and silky smooth legs. Would love to check out what's under that skirt.


----------



## Top12 (Sep 13, 2005)

Who's the creepy, stalker dude?


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*I wouldn't hit it ........ just yet*

y'see .... that chica could well be a chico with really bad dress sense.

Im sure I have seen the legs before but in the same the hair looks like a mullet that has been grown out. guess which of the Cutters below I think it is ?

and .......... as a side note what's this rumor of sexual ambiguity or confusion with regard to one of the stars or riders in the film?? Sexchange?

anyway, just wanting to creep you onanists out as little



ciao


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Now _that_ is a thing of booty


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*There are no dangly parts there*

You're safe to dive in there ol' Spirito

BT


----------

